# Bekomme Dark Souls 3 nicht zum laufen



## iKe17932 (6. Juli 2017)

Moin Leute, 

hab mir vor einigen Tagen Dark Souls 3 gegönnt, nur bekomme ich einfach nicht zum laufen.
Erst hatte ich immer nen Whitescreen und das Spiel stürtzte ab, jetzt startet das spiel immer auf 800x450, ohne das ich es einstellen kann. 
Wenn ich versuche es im Spiel umzustellen, stürtzt es ab. 
Habe Stunden lang im Internet geschaut und einiges ausprobiert, aber nichts hat geholfen.
Das Spiel wurde über Steam gekauft. 
Weiß jemand noch ne Lösung?

Pc:
Gtx 1080
i7 3770k @4,7ghz
16 gb ram 2400mhz

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

mfg iKe


----------



## lunaticx (6. Juli 2017)

Welches Betriebssystem ?
Welcher Grafikkartentreiber ? Mal ein Down oder Upgrade probiert ?

Mal ohne OC getestet ?


----------



## iKe17932 (6. Juli 2017)

Windows 10
Der Neuste, habe aber schon mehrere getestet.
Ja auch schon


----------



## lunaticx (6. Juli 2017)

Dark Souls 3 mal neu installiert ?

Auch mal die Configfiles gelöscht ?

Evtl gesonderte Einstellungen im Nvidia-Manager ?


----------



## iKe17932 (6. Juli 2017)

Leider auch schon alles versucht :/


----------



## lunaticx (6. Juli 2017)

White crash screen fix. : darksouls3

Das auch schon versucht ?


----------



## Noname1987 (6. Juli 2017)

Ist ds3 auf der gleichen Partition wie das OS? Bei manchen Spielen liegt's echt daran das es da nicht ist ... gerne mal bei Ubisoft z.B..


----------



## iKe17932 (6. Juli 2017)

Ja auch schon versucht 
Egal was ich bei Nvidia Experience einstelle, das Spiel läuft nur in 800x450.. .
Komischerweise hab ich auch eine Ziemlich hohe Cpu Auslastung, teilweise 100% wenn ich Dark Souls starte.
Das kannn ja nicht normal sein oder?


----------



## Ion (6. Juli 2017)

Schmeiß noch mal alles runter und installiere es neu. Beende vor dem starten Programme wie MSI Afterburner und auch alles andere was du nicht brauchst. Setz auch deinen Grafiktreiber mal auf Standard zurück.
Ich habe das Spiel schon mit vielen verschiedenen GPU´s getestet und nirgends gab es solche Probleme, es muss also irgendwas anderes mit deinem System nicht stimmen.


----------



## lunaticx (7. Juli 2017)

iKe17932 schrieb:


> Egal was ich bei Nvidia Experience einstelle, das Spiel läuft nur in 800x450.. .



Schon mal ohne NV Exp probiert ? Also nur Grafikkarten-Treiber installieren ohne Anhängsel ?


----------



## iKe17932 (7. Juli 2017)

Ok ich hab beides Probiert hat leider nichts gebracht :/


----------



## iKe17932 (8. Juli 2017)

Ok Fehler gefunden. 

how to Dark Souls III fix the stopping working error - YouTube

Dieses Programm war es.

Trotzdem Danke für die hilfe


----------

